# DIY Bow Press Plans



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I apologize if I missed it. Been doing a little searching on here. Just looking for some bow press plans. A simple press kind of like an EZ Press. I have fingers machined already, just need the lengths and sizes of metal. If any one has made any plans that would be awesome. Thanks for any help!


----------



## TrentN (Jul 23, 2012)

A search of this sub forum for 'bow press' brings up many good threads including this one..... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

TrentN said:


> A search of this sub forum for 'bow press' brings up many good threads including this one..... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489937


Lol, thanks. I've seen this one years ago. It will get me the info I need.


----------

